# The Blind salesman at Bass Pro shop



## hoser (Feb 10, 2010)

An elderly lady goes into Bass Pro Shops one afternoon to get a gift for her grandson's birthday.

She really doesn't know what to get, so she just picks up a rod and reel combo package, and takes it over to the counter where a salesman wearing dark glasses is waiting.

"Excuse me young man, could you tell me something about this rod and reel?" Grandma asks. The salesman replies "Maa'm I am totally blind, so I can't see what you have, but if you just drop it on the counter I'll be able to tell from the sound what it is and I'll fill you in on it."

Now Granny is understandably taken back a bit by this, but figures "what the heck"...holds it out and drops it on the counter.

Instantly the salesman says "Maa'm you have a good eye...that's a 6 foot medium action Shakespear graphite rod with a shimano sinning reel and 10 pound test....an excellent choice for a first rod and reel, and it's on sale this week for only $20.00"

"My God!" says Granny "It's amazing that you can tell all that just from the sound...I'll take it!" As she fumbles through her purse, she drops her credit card on the floor. 
"Well that sounds like a Mastercard Gold with no limit Maa'm...be glad to take care of you" says the salesman.

As Granny bends over to pick up the card, she farts....long and loud. obviously embarassed, but then she realizes the blind clerk has no way of knowing it was her and not someone else...she hands him the card and he rings up the sale.

"That will be $34.50 all together Maa'm..is there anything else I can do for you?"

" But young man!" she protests "Didn't you just tell me this was on sale for $20.00 this week?"

"Yes Maa'm it is, but the duck call is going to be $11.00 and the bear repellent is $3.50...so it's $34.50"


----------



## mr mac (Feb 10, 2010)

I love it!!!


----------



## werdwolf (Feb 10, 2010)

LOL (really)


----------



## gene111 (Feb 10, 2010)

LOL that's a good one!!!


----------



## jjwdiver (Feb 10, 2010)

I don't get it!












just kidding!


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 10, 2010)

LMAO - good one


----------



## oneshot (Feb 15, 2010)

Gotta love granny!!!!!!  lmao


----------

